# spinrite won't boot



## mooocow (Dec 4, 2009)

when i boot into spinrite on my Desktop it wont go past this. when i use it on my laptop spinrite works perfect. can someone help.


----------



## rajkumr48 (Dec 9, 2009)

SpinRite is a stand-alone DOS program designed to refurbish hard drives, floppy disks and recover data from marginally or completely unreadable hard drives and floppy disks and from partitions and folders which have become unreadable. Did we just say DOS? Yes. There are certain things you really can't do properly in Windows. The explanation is that while the operating system is running it's very difficult to get access to hardware and systems which function ahead of the operating system. So using SpinRite requires a reboot and once you do that, a whole world of data recovery and long-term hard drive maintenance opens up to you. 

SpinRite 6 interacts directly with magnetic storage media at a level below any installed operating system. This version is able to operate on all Windows XP NTFS formats in addition to all DOS FAT, all Linux file systems, Novell, Macintosh (if temporarily moved into a PC) or anything else. SpinRite can also be used to repair and recover the hard drive from a TiVo personal video recorder. SpinRite originally introduced the concept of non-destructive low-level reformatting and sector interleave optimization all of which basically means that the software can read, analyze, correct then rewrite every tiny bit of data on a hard drive, re-establishing the formatting, without losing any original data, without screwing up your files (they'll work better actually) or messing up your partitions (they'll work better too), or fouling up the factory low-level formatting of any hard drive. SpinRite has been under continuous development for 16 years (since v1 in 1988) and is probably the most popular disk data recovery tool on the market today.
=================
Mod edit: remove advertising links.


----------

